# Santa Cruz Blur LT2



## dpaqu (Jun 19, 2006)

I have been contemplating building one of the new Blur Lt2 for myself. I have been riding my hardtail 29er for about 2 years and think its about time for me to convert that to a single speed and try out a dual suspension bike. When I plug 140mm of travel and 2.5 inches of shock travel into a spring calculator with my weight (6'3" 310lbs heading for 270 again, sigh...) I get a reasonable spring rate of 700-750lbs per inch. Combine that with a solid air fork that I hear some Clydesdales rave about and its simple right?

Couple of potential stumbling points would be that I have not heard of that specific shock being used with that frame as all the build kits have a fox float or the rp23 shock included. I could blow my budget even more and get one of those Cane Creek double barrel shock custom jobs built up. I also don't know if the frame will hold up to my weight the way a single pivot bike (Think Heckler, which has the same shock dimensions but more travel).

I am kind of jumpy about pulling the trigger on that amount of money when I don't really know if it will work.

Any advise on whether this looks like a good idea would be great.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

I emailed Santa Cruz regarding the very same question. Their response:

Hi Cary,
At 6'4" 275lbs I would recommend going with the Heckler and the Fox DHX Coil rear shock option. 
The Blur-LT has the same basic intended use, but only Air rear shock options. I think for durability reasons, the Coil rear shock is the best option.

Here are all the 2008 Heckler frame details - *5.9-inch (150mm) rear wheel travel *Single pivot frame design with hollow 15mm Pivot Axle *Compatible fork sizes 125mm to 170mm *Recommended rear max tire size 2.5"
*Disc brake specific design, rotors up to 8" max.
*Replaceable derailleur hanger
*Frame weight with Fox Float R rear shock - Approx 6.4lbs.
*Frame weight with Fox Float RP23 rear shock - Approx 6.4lbs.
*Frame weight with Fox DHX 5 Coil rear shock - Approx 7.5lbs.
http://www.santacruzbicycles.com/heckler.5/

Thanks for your interest in Santa Cruz, and let me know if you have any other questions.

Scott Turner - Santa Cruz Bicycles
Santa Cruz, California
[email protected]
www.santacruzbicycles.com

Mine is FINALLY at my lbs, mostly assembled. I pick it up tomorrow.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

double post


----------



## dpaqu (Jun 19, 2006)

well that kills that idea. How are you building up your Heckler? Did you consider the Bullit?


----------



## happyriding (May 9, 2008)

dpaqu said:


> I have been contemplating building one of the new Blur Lt2 for myself.


 There aren't any available anyway. A few shops here and there have a Small size in stock, but all the other sizes are backordered into the next century, so if you want to buy a bike now, you'll have to make another choice. On the other hand, if you know where an XL is, please pm me. 

Also, I think there are some deficiencies with the LT2:

1) No water bottle mounts.

2) I examined the new grease ports and they look very fragile. They extend down from the underside of the bike, and I suspect a direct hit by a rock will snap them off right quick. I guess time will tell how well they hold up.


----------



## 1996cc (Mar 29, 2008)

dpaqu said:


> well that kills that idea. How are you building up your Heckler? Did you consider the Bullit?


Bought a complete - the X9 AM build, upgraded to a DHX 5 coil & 32 Vanilla.

Didn't look at the Bullit.


----------



## beanfink (Nov 22, 2006)

*300lbs, Heckler, Nomad*

I was interested in a Blur LT 2 because of its ultra-low leverage ratio (2.2:1) and the purported stiffness of its redesigned rear end.

I emailed Scott Turner specifically, because earlier this year he'd had the generosity to respond to one of my naive "please make a bike that works great for 300lb dudes" emails. He gave me pretty much the same response -- try a Heckler.

Well, I have tried a Heckler and I didn't like it. Yes, coil shocks are more durable, but the frame design of the Heckler is just not conducive to superclyde-level stiffness. The shock might not blow out, but the bike will be noodly under a 300lb rider.

Right now I ride a Nomad, and it's OK. It's not great. I need an 800lb spring, but 2.5" DHX springs only go to 700lbs. I run a lot of compression damping. Everything I read out there tells me I deserve a bike that rides great. I don't see this bike in the Santa Cruz lineup, so I'm looking at Knolly and Ventana.


----------



## lazymuf (Jan 30, 2011)

beanfink said:


> Right now I ride a Nomad, and it's OK. It's not great. I need an 800lb spring, but 2.5" DHX springs only go to 700lbs. I run a lot of compression damping. Everything I read out there tells me I deserve a bike that rides great. I don't see this bike in the Santa Cruz lineup, so I'm looking at Knolly and Ventana.


Same issue here...so which bike u looking at from Knolly n Ventana?


----------

